# Dell Inspiron 6000 1.6ghz runs at 599ghz???



## Jason9922 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 as a back up laptop to my new one. It has a 1.6ghz intel centrino processor. Whenever I look on CPUZ it says its only running at 599ghz? This stays like this no matter what I'm doing. I could be burning a DVD and running 10 windows on firefox at once at it doesn't get any higher. So I started looking into overclocking it after reading a TON OF ARTICLES from people saying that this laptop has something called speedstep that only allows the 600ghz to be used and stores the rest for when it needs big power. Well I never have seen it use the extra power and its pissing me off. In the BIOS you can't adjust anything having to do with the fsb. On this webpage [M] Overclocking the Pentium M: A Silent Powerhouse this guy has his overclocked and running at 2.25GHZ before it starts getting hot enough to worry!!! But nobody explains how this is done and I guess if you don't know all the technical lingo your screwed. I downloaded all the drivers and stuff he said he had, he just didn't say what program he used to make those adjustments. If anyone can help me get more speed out of this laptop ONLY BY overclocking the processor to get the full 1.6 or up to 2.0 out of it I would really appreciate it. I have I8KFANGUI running the fan on high all the time and a laptop cooler under it blowing 3 fans at 3000 rpms right on the bottom so this laptop never even gets warm. Like I said, I have a new laptop that is a monster, I just want to get this one moving a little quicker before I sell it. Whoever buys it can change it back if they don't care about it running only at 599ghz. MISSSING A WHOLE GIG OF PROCESSOR!! LOL I better go smoke before I break this thing! THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would suspect your laptop is running at it's idle speed. All CPU's throttle back when not under load to conserve energy. Overclocking a Laptop is not advisable.


----------



## Jason9922 (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah that's true, but this laptop seems to NEVER EVER use more than a GIG of processor speed and it's a 1.6ghz processor! It just sucks because I've seen videos of other peoples laptops with the same processor and they run so much faster. The one video I seen the guy had his 1.6 overclocked to 2.0 and it didn't even run 1 degree warmer. Even though I'm sure there would be a little extra heat but right now it never ever gets above room temp so even if it got 20 degrees warmer up to 90 degrees that's still not even normal laptop running temp. I just wish someone knew how to get the Dell OC to 2.0. All those videos and all the links I find on google are wayyyyy old and nobody responds when u leave a message. Even in the forums some are so old they are closed! LMAO!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM units commonly have the Bios locked to prevent damage to the lower quality components. Laptops are designed for convenience and have enough problems effectively dissipating heat without adding more by OC'ing.


----------

